# Puppy constantly whining and very hyper?



## Jones127x (Sep 20, 2013)

My puppy is 18 weeks old, and is still whining so much! I try to exercise him as much as possible, but there are some days when I don't have time to be outside all day. He is very hyper as well. I've read some other forums and people say they do calm down, but I was just curious as to when he would start to settle down? And the times he whined is when I'm in the living room and night and he's in the kennel crying and it breaks my heart that I can't bring him downstairs because he'll get into everything  I want him to be able to just lay at my feet when it's time to relax. And not chase cats.... And bite furniture/myself...


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

My puppy will be 4 months on Sunday. I only crate him when it's bedtime. He does get into everything and he is very vocal. He's really into counter surfing now. He's spilled to full cups of coffee this week. I've heard the calm down by the time they are three....lol..I'm hoping with training he will at least learn to listen to commands better instead of. "I hear you and i will do what I want"...which is his attitude right now...lol

I was actually complimented tonight at petco at how well he heels on his leash for 4 months. Training is helping.


----------



## WendyV (Sep 12, 2013)

Mine gets into stuff too. I have some of the house kind of puppy proofed but in the living room, I keep her leashed most of the time. Occasionally she will start biting and playing rough with me though and then i have to put her on the other side of the baby gate. Can you let the dog in the living room on a leash? I know mine is worst when i first let her in and she eventually calms down. Sometimes after a few time outs in her kennel. Time out used to mean the other side of the gate but now she knocks it down. : / If all else fails she will always sit with us nicely for a few minutes with a bully stick to chew.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Puppy proof the living room. 

Baby gate the living room so it keep the pup in and the kitties out while you are trying to relax. 

Or, 

Use a leash on him while you are down in the living room. No law about that, and you will be able to redirect him when he starts chewing on the table leg or couch. 

He will settle down when his mental and physical needs are met, and he understands the house rules, while at the same time he is not overwhelmed, over-tired, or pushed beyond what his body ought to be doing. 

Good luck. It takes most of us a little while to find the right balance.


----------



## Jones127x (Sep 20, 2013)

Yes, he is in puppy training classes and does amazing when it comes to commands.  we get compliments on how well he does too  But as far as just behaving at home.... Whole different story lol. We have tried putting him on a leash and keeping him with us, and attaching it to the coffee table in the middle of the living room so he can't attack anything. But he gets annoyed and barks and pulls away. He's very strong, and has gotten the leash to detach a few times. We've tried pretty much everything. And oh goodness. I hope those three years come soon lol! And yes, we do have a baby gate that we put up. But it's hard to keep the cats out. We are learning the leave it command and work on it all times of the day! But thank you all for your input


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Your puppy is bored. 
Expen, with toys in there. You give him one or two toys at a time. Change them frequently. 
The Bobalot helped at this age. 

Amazon.com: BestPet® Black 40" Heavy Duty Pet Playpen Dog Exercise Pen Cat Fence B: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: StarMark Bob-A-Lot Interactive Pet Toy, Large: Pet Supplies














Hans is almost two and has just begun to lay at our feet when it is time to relax. And even that doesn't last long, if he is not tired.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

train indoors and outside. bring your dog downstairs. keep him
leashed when he's downstairs. you have to start house training.
to me house training is much more than not going to the bathroom
inside. your dog has to be inside (downstairs) so you can teach him
how to be behave when in any area of the house.

when i was crate training my pup is use to put him in his crate for
5 to 10 minutes at a time. sometimes i stayed in the room with him
sometimes i left the house. he was in and out of his crate a lot during
the course of a day. as the training progressed his time in the crate
becmae longer. bedtime he was crated and let out every 2 hours to potty.
when he was 4 months old he was only let out once during the night. he
was in our bedroom with the bedroom door closed when he was 4 months old. 
he would wake one of us up at 4:00 am to go out. 

part of his crate training was learning the command "go to your crate".


----------



## Crocky (Aug 16, 2013)

Nice play pen sunflower! Will have to look into one of those. The ones I have found locally don't look near as sturdy.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Crocky said:


> Nice play pen sunflower! Will have to look into one of those. The ones I have found locally don't look near as sturdy.


The beauty of them is, you can buy two and make a bigger pen. 

We still use ours.


----------

